# Do you wash your bath towels after one use?



## weebiscuit (Jul 1, 2011)

I will admit to being a house slug. I do NOT wash our bath towels after one use. Sometimes we'll use them three, four, or even five times before I throw them in the wash. I figure what the heck... we're clean when we get out of the shower and use them! I have a friend who is married and they don't have any kids. She washes her towels after ONE use, and not only that, but they each use TWO towels each time they shower! They use one for everything on their bodies except their "private parts" and for that they use a separate towel. And then their two towels apiece go into the laundry after one use! Gah!

I just can't imagine being so fastidious! When I told her I would never throw a towel into the wash after one use because I hated doing so much laundry, she was aghast!

So, if y'all tell me that you, too, throw a bath towel into the laundry after one use, then I'm just going to crawl into a hole because I have now confessed what terrible slobs we are!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to use my towels 3 or 4 times before having them washed. That was before I became a microbiology major. In one of my labs we had to swab common household items and then see what kind of bacteria we could get to grow. I swabbed a used towel and YIKES. I got pink, orange, yellow, black and other lovely colors. That's at least 4 different types right there.

Gross right? I recommend washing after one use, but i've become a little bit of a germaphobe. I never had any problems when I didn't wash after one use, but just seeing what kind of stuff was growing on the towels put me off a bit.


----------



## jayne (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I'll confess and join your club. I feel the same way...we only use them when we're clean coming out of the shower, so I don't see the point in washing them after one use! I use two, one for my body and one to wrap around my hair. My husband uses just one. I would guess I wash them about every 4 or 5 days.

What I do when I have house guests is ask them to put their towels on the washing machine when they are done with them. There are 10 large bath towels, hand towels and washcloths in the cabinet in the guest bathroom, so they can use them at whatever frequency they prefer.

As long as you opened this up, how often do you wash your sheets as well? I do mine once a week...unless there is some kind of 'issue', of course!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 2, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I used to use my towels 3 or 4 times before having them washed. That was before I became a microbiology major. In one of my labs we had to swab common household items and then see what kind of bacteria we could get to grow. I swabbed a used towel and YIKES. I got pink, orange, yellow, black and other lovely colors. That's at least 4 different types right there.
> 
> Gross right? I recommend washing after one use, but i've become a little bit of a germaphobe. I never had any problems when I didn't wash after one use, but just seeing what kind of stuff was growing on the towels put me off a bit.


And you don't think there are germs on ANYTHING you'd swab? Good grief! Swab your computer keyboard once, and you'd probably faint!





I am WAY more freaked out over making sure my dishrag is changed every day than my bath towels. Can you imagine what ends up in a dish rag after you've used it to wash a few dishes, wipe off the countertops, and clean the sink?


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 2, 2011)

jayne said:


> Well, I'll confess and join your club. I feel the same way...we only use them when we're clean coming out of the shower, so I don't see the point in washing them after one use! I use two, one for my body and one to wrap around my hair. My husband uses just one. I would guess I wash them about every 4 or 5 days.
> 
> What I do when I have house guests is ask them to put their towels on the washing machine when they are done with them. There are 10 large bath towels, hand towels and washcloths in the cabinet in the guest bathroom, so they can use them at whatever frequency they prefer.
> 
> As long as you opened this up, how often do you wash your sheets as well? I do mine once a week...unless there is some kind of 'issue', of course!


I do the same thing in our guest bathroom! I have maybe 14 towels in there and also tell guests to "have at 'em."

As for sheets, I do try to wash them once a week but confess that sometimes we are simply so darned busy that they might go ten days, but what the heck... we shower right before bed so I try not to go nuts over it. But I do like keeping them done weekly.

I don't know what you mean when you say you change the sheets more often if there are "issues." What "issues" are you talking about? Like vomiting in bed or something?





Now get this... I have another friend who is my age and she changes her sheets EVERY MORNING!!! I just can't imagine putting myself through that much work! And, not only does she change them every morning, but she IRONS them after washing! *my mind is reeling*



:shocked


----------



## ohmt (Jul 2, 2011)

I did swab my keyboard actually



we had to swab 10 different household items. My top three 'germiest' were my toothbrush, bath towel, and my boyfriends foot (I know, not really a household item, but I was curious). I wasn't saying there are tons of germs on towels while there aren't anywhere else, i'm saying you'd be really surprised what kind of stuff grows on it. A warm, wet towel? It's what bacteria dreams of. I really don't think a few times of use is that big of a deal though like I said before. I am also one that worries more overthe wash rags I use for dishes.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 2, 2011)

I wash my bath towels after each use. The reason is in a health class as a teen, they stressed that you dry head to toe. Even drying your fanny before your feet. The reason was, if you have athletes foot and dry your feet first,....guess just were you are gonna get athletes foot...


----------



## REO (Jul 2, 2011)

Athlete's noonie?








(good to know I've been doing it right!)

It's only just we two. He has his towel, which I don't touch. And I have mine. I like mine washed after a couple of uses. So does he.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 2, 2011)

My daughter uses a clean towel every shower drives me nuts


----------



## Sonya (Jul 2, 2011)

I do not wash my towel after every use, I probably use it 4-5 times before washing it. Sheets about once a week. Are there germs on it? Absolutely! It is a proven fact that we as a society have become so germaphobe that it often leads to illness...if you don't expose your body to the germs (to a certain extent), you can not build up an immunity to them. I consider myself very clean, my house is spotless, but I am not a germaphobe. I know a few people who are and they are sick constantly. Colds, flu, virus'....these are also the people who will not eat a french fry if their life depended on it...some are vegetarians...guess what? I am a healthier weight than them (actually thiner)...does it mean I'm healthier? Probably not...but I sure am not sick as often and I don't fret over every little thing I touch or eat. Life is about living, and I intend to do just that!



I don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 2, 2011)

I also wear jeans and bras 2-3 times before washing them as long as I'm not doing anything dirty, stinky, or sweaty. How gross is that? Lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 2, 2011)

Sonya said:


> I also wear jeans and bras 2-3 times before washing them as long as I'm not doing anything dirty, stinky, or sweaty. How gross is that? Lol



I most be gross to.iam the same.....


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh man... God, you all are making me feel like a slob!!! I think I wash my towel / change my towel 1x a week. I never really thought that wasn't okay. And I normally take 2 showers or baths a day... sometimes even three if I have time because I like to.


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2011)

Sonya said:


> I also wear jeans and bras 2-3 times before washing them as long as I'm not doing anything dirty, stinky, or sweaty. How gross is that? Lol


Oh, I can beat that... I think I need to beef up my laundry schedule. Oh man, I must be queen of the slackers when it comes to washing things I didn't think got dirty fast.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 2, 2011)

I wash then once a week I do not have a washer here so I go to the laundromat every Sunday.

I am not really worried about germs in my own home anyway I mean I have cleaned sheaths - been known to grab some peely yuck off anytime I have the chance and that is not always when a glove or even water is handy



- had my arm up to elbow inside a mare more times then I can count-

helped a stallion umm with his target while he is covering a mare - you name it when you have animals germ fears kinda go out the window at least for me





I do mop my floor at least once daily not sure why that is such a important thing to me but it kinda freaks me out not to


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 2, 2011)

OMG I could not afford to watch towels after every use... 35 towels or more a week? No thanks. I already do two loads of laundry or more a day now and that is with multiple wearings of some items. Farming family of 5, lots of laundry, I do wash the horses fly masks every other day



LOL


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 2, 2011)

Jill said:


> Oh, I can beat that... I think I need to beef up my laundry schedule. Oh man, I must be queen of the slackers when it comes to washing things I didn't think got dirty fast.


You and me both!!!

I hate doing laundry.



and cleaning the house.... I'd rather be with my ponies!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 2, 2011)

If I am into a big gardening project, like maybe spreading a dump truck's worth of mulch on gardens, and it takes me a week to do it, I'll wear those jeans every danged day for the entire week! Can't see any reason to have clean pants on just so they can get all covered in mulch! And I'll wear my bras a few days, too, unless it's really humid and I'm very sweaty. On those days I throw them into the wash. But in the winter, when I'm never sweating, I'll wear the same bra more than three days, because I hate doing laundry!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wo do a towel wash once a week, sometimes we use more than one towel sometimes not. We don't shower every day though- I can't, if I did my hair and skin would be so dry and sore after a few weeks! I shower every few days, only more often if I get really dirty. Also wear jeans and bras a few times before washing, same with sweatshirts.

What about in the kitchen- do you all get a clean glass/mug with every drink or use the same one all day?


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I am a 2 shower a day kinda girl (one in the morning, then one at night) and I use two towels per each shower. One to put my hair up, and the other to dry off with. I wash them after each use, so maybe I need to change that since it seems most everyone else is okay with reusing them. Its something that never really crossed my mind............

Now, I do live with my mother and father who take a shower about twice a week as they are older. So, I guess I shower more in one day then they do in a week LOL.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 2, 2011)

Leeana I shower at least 2 times a day as well. Going to the gym every morning and every night with ponies in between.. i have to


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm the same Lisa, I must have a shower in the morning as I have just dead until I do......If by chance I skip a shower in the morning, I will feel dazed all day long. Then after spending all day at work and at the barn, which I always come back from the barn looking like a pig as I wear flip flops or crocks at the barn and normally I have dirt from my toes to my knee's. Nothing like coming in covered in dirt and sweat, taking a shower and feeling CLEAN then putting in some time infront of the tv or computer and then catching some Zzzzzzz's....


----------



## tagalong (Jul 2, 2011)

> Now get this... I have another friend who is my age and she changes her sheets EVERY MORNING!!! I just can't imagine putting myself through that much work! And, not only does she change them every morning, but she IRONS them after washing! *my mind is reeling*


Yikes. I wonder if there is medication for that.



I do not not think I have even used my iron in.... months. Things come out of the dryer and get hung up - things that are still a bit wrinkled get hung in the bathroom and get steamed while I am having a shower.

NO WAY do I wash a towel after one use. Waste of water IMO. I am as clean as I can get coming out of the shower -so I do not think it is a big deal. I am by myself so I only need to do laundry once a week or sometimes once every 10 days or so. I use a towel 4 or 5 times before I use a new one. I will wear the same grimy pair pf jeans a few days in a row if I am cleaning out the loft or pulling tansy or doing something else dirty and annoying - but I change into a decent pair if I go anywhere.

So I guess I am a member of the Slob Squad!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 2, 2011)

So glad to hear I am not the only one who uses a towel more than once! I live by the, "I was clean when I used it" philosophy. NOW - my daughters are still learning that. Typically it is due to laziness and it is easier for them to throw the towel in the hamper in their room than bring it back downstairs to the bathroom. I'm breaking that habit!

As for sheets, I wish I could say I get to them once a week. I really intend to, but sometimes it gets spread out a little longer than that! Especially during the school year when all we get to do is come home to sleep!

The other thing is pajamas - I have no problem wearing what I sleep in for a few days in a row - all I'm doing is sleeping! This is another thing I have to get my girls into the habit of doing - otherwise my laundry piles up WAY too fast!

Barbara


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 2, 2011)

I use a towel several times, and I wear my clothes several times,and I sleep in my bed for a number of days, before washing these items, depending on time of year and what I've been doing...if that 'makes' me a slob, well, so be it! I used to be much more 'obcessed'about such things, but I 'got over it'...thank goodness! I don't shower daily either, except in rare instances...if I did, in this dry climate, I'd have to literally BATHE in lotion and conditioners continuously!

I still can't abide clutter, but have over time become a LOT more relaxed about things like dust, and endlessly washing...finally sunk in that life is too short!! The one thing I DO, without fail, is to go straight to the sink and wash my hands w/ soap and water, for the length of time recommended(I sing the 'ABCs' song to myself once--just right!)EVERY time I come in from outside, or have been 'out' away from house and home for any reason. Best way I know to promote my own good health...and the best health habit you can instill in your children, IMO!

Margo


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 2, 2011)

I do my "towel" laundry once a week, and usually have 3 bath towels, 4 hand towels, 7 dish rags, and 2 or 3 dish towels. Im not OCD about my laundry, I just so happened to have just finished folding my towel laundry so looked in the basket.

So, each of us uses one bath towel a week, we use a hand towel for a floor mat, one hand towel for drying our hands, and I use one for my hair. Dish rags I change daily, and dish rags when they look dirty. Hubby tends to use them to wipe spills instead of rags





That said, the only things we wear once then wash is underwear, bras, and socks. The first wear is when its "nice" clothes, the second time its "work clothes" for working outside, or the barn. I do wash my hubbys work clothes after one wear, but he works in a steel mill and they get pretty funky.


----------



## bevann (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess I am probably President of the Slob club.I use my towel several times before washing, change my sheets when I feel like doing it,I can look right past the dog hair fuzzies rolling on the floor and I don't iron anything(if is has to be ironed it stays in the store for someone else to buy.)I read a book Don't Sweat the Small Stuff(and it's all small stuff) IMO Sounds like some people have lots of excess time on their hands.My best friend was recently telling me how many hours she spent cleaning the lint and some black stuff out of the center of the agitator on her washing machine.She doesn't want people to talk about her having a dirty washer after she's dead and gone.(Get a life)I can clean up when I have to , but am quite happy being in my grubbies and hanging out with my critters.At my age I don't give a crap what people think about me.Boy it's nice getting smarter as I get older Not too many advantages but a nice one.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 2, 2011)

> She doesn't want people to talk about her having a dirty washer after she's dead and gone.


Let it be duly noted that everyone is free to talk about me having a dirty washer after I am dead and gone. I do not spend hours cleaning it out - so therefore it must be filthy. Plus it is in a laundry room at the barn - so double whammy for me. Y'all can make snide remarks about my housekeeping when I am gone - I will not care!!





_*notices dustbunnies hiding under a kitchen chair and glares at them in a menacing way*_


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2011)

bevann said:


> I guess I am probably President of the Slob club.I use my towel several times before washing, change my sheets when I feel like doing it,I can look right past the dog hair fuzzies rolling on the floor and I don't iron anything(if is has to be ironed it stays in the store for someone else to buy


Guess that's makes me Vice President.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 2, 2011)

I reuse my towels for a few days then I will wash them again. My house is not dirty but it can get messy and it drives my mother crazy. I always say to her just put on my tombstone *"She kept a messy house but had a fun life!" *


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 2, 2011)

My husband and I wash our bath towels about once a week. Same thing with our bedsheets. He used to shower in the morning but I like to shower at night so that I go to bed clean... and I expect the same with him!

My parents whom we live with use a towel (or two if they use one for their heads) every shower and usually have a pile of towels in the bathroom. Just seems like a waste of laundry.

As for the germs... well I do work in a barn so I'm sure what I inhale daily is far worse than what a bath towel can grow. We do hang them carefully out to dry after use though. If they get bunched up they do get gross extremely quickly.

Andrea


----------



## djskid (Jul 2, 2011)

billiethekid40 said:


> What about in the kitchen- do you all get a clean glass/mug with every drink or use the same one all day?



I use the towel once only. And I absolutely use a clean drinking glass with every drink during the day, unless I'm having one glass right after another.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 2, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> The one thing I DO, without fail, is to go straight to the sink and wash my hands w/ soap and water, for the length of time recommended(I sing the 'ABCs' song to myself once--just right!)EVERY time I come in from outside, or have been 'out' away from house and home for any reason. Best way I know to promote my own good health...and the best health habit you can instill in your children, IMO!
> 
> Margo


I shower daily in the summer because I am outside from sunup till sundown, and I am either chainsawing brush, fishing, cleaning manure from stalls, or working in the garden, and I get very hot and sweaty so I really need a shower every night before bed. Heck, tonight I was so stinky from brushing and playing with a few horses that I showered before I made supper. But in the winter, I might shower only every third or fourth day unless we go out to eat with friends or something like that. I figure a person showers to get clean, and I just don't get dirty in the winter.

But Margo, I am exactly as you are about washing hands! Even if I just go grocery shopping they get washed as soon as I'm in the house and before the groceries get put away. I have two towels always hanging int he kitchen: a dish towel and a hand towel. In the summer months, the hand towel gets changed every single day! It just has to, as we get so dirty and the soap doesn't always get all the dirt off and it ends up on the towel.

I used to have papers towels to use to dry our hands on when we came in from inside, but I began to feel it was so wasteful and I got rid of them when I went through my "consuming less" stage. LOL!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 2, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Yikes. I wonder if there is medication for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not not think I have even used my iron in.... months.


I got an iron for a shower gift when we were married 40 years ago. It broke about ten years ago and I never even replaced it! On the rare occasion when I need an iron, like ironing on knee patches on my husband's jeans, I hop on the four wheeler and go to my son's house and use theirs!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my, this has been the most fun to read!! I always say "Im not allergic to dust but I am allergic to dusting"

Towels are only washed after a couple times...isnt that the reason there is a hook on the back of the bathroom door?

Face cloths every couple days too. Sheets get changed a couple times a week but that is only b/c my oldest dog likes to sleep on the bed, she has to be picked up and I have to put a towel down but sometimes she has little accidents...shes just getting old so I dont mind changing the sheets for her.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 3, 2011)

> billiethekid40, on 02 July 2011 - 10:22 AM, said:
> 
> What about in the kitchen- do you all get a clean glass/mug with every drink or use the same one all day?
> 
> I use the towel once only. And I absolutely use a clean drinking glass with every drink during the day, unless I'm having one glass right after another.


I'd run out of glasses in a few hours if I got a new glass each time...I drink water constantly but in short little bursts, yes I let mine sit in the corner on the counter and use it all day...maybe even the next day too!


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2011)

For those of you who let your dogs and/or cats sleep on the bed (H and I do), I learned a great tip from my mom.

If you use a spare flat sheet to lay over your bedspread or comforter, you will save MANY washings of the heavier bedding.

We change our sheets 1-2x a week, but this top sheet over the "pretty" bedding has really saved us from a lot of laundry.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 3, 2011)

I do the wash once a week. Which turns into a good day, to day and a half of washing. We use our towels about a week but only shower every other day unless we are really icky. I have really sensitive skin so more then that I cant handle it. The necessary areas get hand washed twice a day. The teen for whatever reason has to use a clean towel and shower several times a day and all he does is sit in the house. Drives me nuts. He also has to change clothes a good 4 times a day so I dont do his wash until his dressers are empty and he has been wearing clothes of the floor for a few weeks. Even then I wait until he asks and by then he looks pretty gross and stinky.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I have always been a borderline germaphob. For more than 30 years as I said before I only use a towel once and wash it. Also, as far back as I can remember I always wash my hands after I have done something with or for an animal. It doesn't bother me while I am down on the ground shoulder deep trying to turn a big horse foal or just feeding the horses rabbits and chickens. But, when I come in the house it is right to the sink. My skin just feels icky if I don't. It could be from when I was 5 or 6 and had one of those red ear slider turtles in the little bowl that had the palm tree in it. My parents stressed that if I touched it I had to wash my hands. There are some days that I will wash my hands maybe 5 times in 15 minutes.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Jill I like your idea about dogs/cats sleeping on the bed and have actually tried it but my Daiquir gets up on the bed and almost starts nesting...she paws all the blankets and sheets in a big pile then nestles down in them.....then she may/maynot have one of her accidents.


----------



## susanne (Jul 3, 2011)

My mother (whom we just lost this past March) always said that her children would never remember how clean she kept her house, but that we would remember that she played with us.

She was so right -- and she was an awesome playmate!

My father always said that a neat desk is the sign of a sick mind. He, too, believed in playing with us, even playing trombone and marching in parades in the summer marching band.

Their lack of "neat and tidy" genes (and dedication to enjoying life) combined to create in me a woftone of messiness.

(I had an aunt who believed that the sign of a good housekeeper was that the "mouths" of their ketchup bottles were spotless -- she also believed there were rules in life...she was proof of genetic variation)

If bevann and Chanda are president and vice president of the Slob Club, I'm chairman of the board! If anyone saw my house, I'd have to shoot them. If germs were truly a threat, I'd be dead.

Enough said!


----------



## bevann (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like this may be a very large club.After my term as president is over I'm sure I will be a Lifetime Member.1 good thing about growing older is that my eyesight is not a s good as it was, so I don't see as much of the dirt and dust as before.I want my tombstone to say "She had a good time!!!"I'm even planning my memorial service after I'm gone. I want it to be held in my barn and all of my dog and horsey friends to come and bring their animals and listen to lots of country music. My only regret is that I won't be there to enjoy it.Maybe in a few years I should have it before I die so I get to party with my friends.My kids think I'm nuts, anyway.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 3, 2011)

As my smooth fox terrier ages, she has had "leajs" when she is sleeping - and she does sleep on the bed with me and the border terrier. The best solution was doggie diapers for overnight - TA-DAH!!! - no more accidents. And they also have ther own "layer" as Jill suggested... not that it always stays in place...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread is so funny, when I was in my 20's and 30's my house was so clean you could eat off the floors, I was obsessed, and had a schedule that even included closets and windows. Now that I'm headed for 70 I could care less, in fact I'm sitting here looking at dust bunnies under my table. The horses neck sweats get washed after every use, but towels, nope, I hang mine and use them two or three times. I used to be so obsessed I ironed the sheets, no more, wash and put on the bed. I do hate it though when dog hair sticks me, but my jack likes to burrow in. I have better things to do with my time then worry about the house work or laundry. My horses need me, hay they are clean and happy.


----------



## Shari (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to wash the towels after one use... was trained into me since I was a kid.

Now the rest of the house, is what I call a comfortable clean... not too clean but not dirty either. VBG


----------



## wildoak (Jul 4, 2011)

Something about living in the country, being out with horses all day and watching dust settle on my furniture as soon as it's been wiped off - and just getting older (& not sweating the small stuff LOL) has all factored in to make me care a lot less about my house being immaculate than I used to. I think having kids was the first break in my resistance LOL. I don't like clutter, but I live with a confirmed "saver" of everything so I've had to adapt. My house is presentable but not spotless, unless I've been on a cleaning binge & expecting company. Towels get washed about once a week (shower at least once a day), same with sheets usually. House dogs mostly sleep on the floor, so just our germs there and the dang king sized sheets are a chore to get off and on! Kitchen, I use paper towels. Wasteful, yes I know but I do object to drying clean hands on dirty dishtowels and I do wash my hands constantly it seems, everytime I come in from the barn/grocery, etc. The kitchen thing that grosses me out the most is probably the the sponge in the sink. They go through the dishwasher until I can justify tossing them. What else? Yes, I drink from the same glass all day but it's mostly just water or ice tea...and I fill it everytime I come in the house this time of year. I think that's all of my dirty little secrets.



Very funny thread....

Jan


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a pact with the germs. I leave them alone and they leave me alone.

As for ironing I don't even know where my iron is. The last thing I ironed was about 7 years ago when I ironed a stick on patch onto a horse rug.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 5, 2011)

My mom (a "50's housewife") cleaned all the time...dusted, there was never a sink full of dishes, laundry done daily, etc...

I don't know what happened to me, but...I am NOT like that. There is a "family get together joke"...If someone sees me cooking, cleaning, etc they say "Quick, take a picture...Linda is "......"





The only time my house is "clean" is when company is coming over! LOL

Back to the original topic...Deb and I use towels at least 4-5 times, before it gets put into the dirty laundry pile...notice I said pile and not actually washed...lol Sheets...I "think" about changing sheets, but...honestly, they can go a "time" before they are done...



Of course, if a dog has barfed on them or whatever else happens, they get changed out right then, but...

I also wear shorts/pants and bras 2-3 times, unless they get sweaty or dirty while wearing them. Undies, socks (if I wear them) and tops get worn once.

While I don't shower daily usually anymore (unless I am leaving the property...lol) I am an obsessive hand washer...I must wash my hands 100 times a day. LOL If I even think about germs on my hands (EXCEPT when I am out with the horses), I MUST wash them!


----------



## Davie (Jul 5, 2011)

Add me to to slob club--Im a lifetime member



. If I don't do at least one load of wash a day it might be three or four days before it will get done so I try--SAID TRY--to do at least one a day. Now I did not say anything about getting it folded and put away did I



? Sheets get done every week to 10 days as the dogs insist on sleeping with me. Towels get done when I have a load to do -- do have lots of towels--buy them all the time as I always need them for the horses--I use them first--the horses get the hand-me-downs.

If I don't clean up after myself in the kitchen at night before I sit down I'm in trouble because before you know it I can't see the counter tops. I do steam vac my kitchen floors every day as the dogs are confined to the kitchen tile while I'm at work so there is an ocassional accident before I get home. I love my Steam Vac.

Don't ask how long it has been since I looked at the cob webs at the corners or ceiling, I'm afraid to look.

I'm somewhat RESISTANT to doing housework. My mother was a perfectionist when it came to her house and if I wanted spending money during the summer I had to wash the dishes, clean the bathrooms including toilet, and vacuum the floors every day (now I'm dating myself) for a quarter a day. How she did it I don't know and she was a seamstress as well and sewed all the time--she made all her cloths as well as mine--she was a stay-at-home mom.

When Mom and Dad would come down for a visit and I was at work, but the time I got home my house was spotless and if she did not know where things went there were piles for me to put away.

I used to be better than I am now since it is just me at home--but my motto is "If you don't like how my house looks there are always chairs on the porch."


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sonya said:


> I do not wash my towel after every use, I probably use it 4-5 times before washing it. Sheets about once a week. Are there germs on it? Absolutely! It is a proven fact that we as a society have become so germaphobe that it often leads to illness...if you don't expose your body to the germs (to a certain extent), you can not build up an immunity to them. I consider myself very clean, my house is spotless, but I am not a germaphobe. I know a few people who are and they are sick constantly. Colds, flu, virus'....these are also the people who will not eat a french fry if their life depended on it...some are vegetarians...guess what? I am a healthier weight than them (actually thiner)...does it mean I'm healthier? Probably not...but I sure am not sick as often and I don't fret over every little thing I touch or eat. Life is about living, and I intend to do just that!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sweat the small stuff!


I do the same as you and completely agree with you on the germ thing. We NEED to be exposed to germs regularly to build up immunity. The people and kids that will get sick first are the ones that have been freakishly kept away from any germs; once exposed, they get very ill, very easily. Let your kids roll around in horse poo, eat dirt, etc. They'll be much healthier in the long run.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 5, 2011)

I also agree with the "germ thing", where you need to be exposed to germs to build up your immunity. Until I moved to Florida I worked at a dry cleaners for 8 plus years. I stuck my hands in everyone's clothes pockets...and would at least once daily pull out a used kleenex...along with other random things...



We kept hand sanitizer near us, but usually didn't use it unless really needed. I was always careful to keep my hands away from my face...and also washed my hands when I could. But, I was rarely sick, because I was exposed to everyone's germs on a daily basis. No, it's not the best way to become immune...sometimes it was pretty nasty...lol...but it did work. I just learned (for the most part) not to think about it.


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I also agree with the "germ thing", where you need to be exposed to germs to build up your immunity. Until I moved to Florida I worked at a dry cleaners for 8 plus years. I stuck my hands in everyone's clothes pockets...and would at least once daily pull out a used kleenex...along with other random things...
> 
> 
> 
> We kept hand sanitizer near us, but usually didn't use it unless really needed. I was always careful to keep my hands away from my face...and also washed my hands when I could. But, I was rarely sick, because I was exposed to everyone's germs on a daily basis. No, it's not the best way to become immune...sometimes it was pretty nasty...lol...but it did work. I just learned (for the most part) not to think about it.


I used to work at a bank as a teller, there is almost nothing dirtier than money. And, everyone has to go to the bank, including when they are sick.



Shortly after I got married I quit that job, too far to drive for the wages they paid, and I've hardly had a sick day since. [i had at least two colds a winter while I worked there.]


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

For those of you who need a new cup / glass for each time you get drink, I'd like to take this opportunity to point out the germ killing properties of good alcohol, like vodka



... and again, vodka mixes with _everything_


----------



## susanne (Jul 6, 2011)

Ya know, Jill...we're broken off opposite ends of the same stick. We may be worlds apart when it comes to politics, but we meet at pets and alcohol!

We always touted the germ-killing properties of alcohol at college parties when questioning if we had the right cup of beer...


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

Susanne, I should be ashamed to admit it, but pets and booze are closer to my heart than politics



Throw in the fact that we both love small horses, and I am more than sure we'd be visiting regularly friends if we didn't live thousands of miles apart


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

PS if you haven't tried "Platinum 7x" vodka, check it out!!! It comes in a cobalt blue triangular bottle and is distilled 7x (hey -- no hang over!). It's better than grey goose and is less than $20 for a big bottle. I only discovered it recently, but it is my favorite Vokda of any price, hands down


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 6, 2011)

Jill said:


> Susanne, I should be ashamed to admit it, but pets and booze are closer to my heart than politics


And that is why we all get along!!!!

I just heard today there is cotton candy flavored Vodka I have been really liking the peach but will be headed to the liquor store this week to see what other flavors i can find


----------



## susanne (Jul 6, 2011)

Jill said:


> PS if you haven't tried "Platinum 7x" vodka, check it out!!! It comes in a cobalt blue triangular bottle and is distilled 7x (hey -- no hang over!). It's better than grey goose and is less than $20 for a big bottle. I only discovered it recently, but it is my favorite Vokda of any price, hands down


oohhh...no hangover AND a cool bottle? I may just stop by even if we ARE on opposite sides of the country!


----------



## Gilly (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have heated towel rails? I would say the majority of homes here would have them. Electrically heated rails that hang horizontally, usually 3-5 bars that you hang your towels on after use, they dry the towels really fast and also help keep the bathroom drier too.


----------



## Annabellarose (Jul 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> If you use a spare flat sheet to lay over your bedspread or comforter, you will save MANY washings of the heavier bedding.


I do something similar to that. I love (and seem to collect!) throws, especially those fleece throws that seem to pop up for sale everywhere in the cooler months, and I place a thick fleece throw over the bottom half of the bed for my dog to lay on (all year long). She loves fleece and it keeps the comforter or quilt on top of our bedding clean as well as our feet warmer (which is particularly nice in the cooler months). Once in awhile she will "fizz" in the middle of the night and I just scoop it up quickly and throw it in the laundry basket and get out a clean one.

I shower every day (I have to as I have extremely oily skin and hair) and sometimes I will shower twice a day (if I work harder than usual at the barn or in the yard, if it is particularly hot and I sweat a lot, if I trim hooves, if I move hay, if I do any weedeating, if I fall, etc.). When I do shower I practically scrap my skin off (I just can't get clean enough!) and let me say that those "mesh poufs" (Remember when "bodywash" became all the rage 10 years ago or so?) are my best friend! That said, I only put out new bath towels every 5-7 days. We are also careful to hang our bath towels so that dry quickly, bath towels go "sour" if they do not dry quickly enough.

I do use a clean dishrag every time I wash dishes (but it's not like dishrags pile up fast). I have and use a dishwasher and I usually only have to wash knives and plastics (that can't or shouldn't go into the dishwasher) about once a week (and I try not to cook more than 2 or 3 times a week as I hate to cook and we eat with my mother a lot as she likes to cook).

I keep all of my toilets, all of my sinks (in the bathrooms and in the kitchen), and all of my bathtubs freakishly clean. I do not allow my laundry to pile up at all (I am usually "twitchy" to wash it before there are proper-sized loads to fill my washing machine). I do not allow dishes to pile up on the counters at all. ...but, there are dog and old man (LOL, I married an older man!) tumbleweed hairballs on my floors.


----------

